# Altima 07+, reliabilty??



## SheckyW (Nov 13, 2008)

Greetings, new member here.

We currently have some "yard art" in the form of a 2003 Altima 2.5, apparently with a dead engine (pre-cat failure, I have questions about that, but that will be another post). That car had major issues, almost from day one, and this is just the icing on the cake.

Nonetheless, my girlfriend is looking at a 2009 2.5S. The car suits her needs, she likes the styling, the price is reasonable, and the local dealer has been pretty decent to deal with. (And the CVT is cool!) Nissan, on the other hand, has been no help at all and will not stand behind their product, IMO, so I am loath to buy another one after the nightmare the other one has been.

Has anyone put a decent amount of miles on a newer model, and what has been your experience as far as reliability goes, what issues have you had? I'm trying to figure out if they have gotten their $*** together with this engine and this car.

Thanks!

Shecky


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

As the new Altimas are 2007+ the oldest one is a mere 2 years of age. If there are reliability problems we won't identify them for a good couple of years or more.

Of course I could be wrong and those people that drive across the country may have input.


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

the engine and trans has been around a little while in the sentra.


----------



## geminis100 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, 

Personally, I will not buy a nissan ever ever again and I won't tell any of my friend to buy Nissan. I am very disappointed on the quality of the vehicle and the service department. I think Honda or Toyota even Mazda is a better bet. You don't want to go through the pain i have to go through. I posted my experience on one of the treads. But honestly.... you should spend your money somewhere else.

J.C.


----------

